# En colère après DAGI !



## pepeye66 (10 Septembre 2012)

J'ai pour mon iPad 2 DAGI: P501 et P503 qui ne fonctionnent plus du tout.
Ils ont peu fonctionné et je les ai soigneusement traités.
Depuis le début d'année j'ai contacté DAGI (j'en suis au 3 ème mail) pour les informer et leur demander où est le problème et quelles en sont les solutions.
Mes mails ont tous été rédigés en anglais (merci Google).
A ce jour, aucune réponse ! NADA !! 
Voilà, je trouve leur comportement incorrect et indigne de l'image qu'on leur attribue dans les retours et tests.
Je viens, pour la dernière fois de leur envoyer un mail de relance: Je vous tiendrai au courant de leur réaction (ou non réaction)


----------



## drs (10 Septembre 2012)

c'est quoi DAGI: P501 et P503 ?


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Septembre 2012)

Ce sont des stylets.


----------



## drs (10 Septembre 2012)

ah ok...bon je n'ai pas d'aide à te fournir, mais je me coucherais moins bête


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Septembre 2012)

Enfin Jamie a répondu à mon mail d'hier en s'excusant et me demandant de lui renvoyer les 2 stylus pour expertise: Ce que je vais faire cet après midi...A suivre.


----------



## Ealdu (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je suis surprise des problèmes que tu rencontres avec la société Dagi!


J'utilise des stylet Dagi depuis quelques temps déjà et je n'ai eu aucun problème.
Seulement un de leur stylet donné n'a pas bien fonctionné. 


On peut maintenant les trouver en France chez Cricel notamment , peut être que Dagi ne veut plus commercialiser directement et souhaite-il que l'on passe par ses revendeurs ???


Merci d'avance pour ton suivi.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Septembre 2012)

Le 503 (acheté) et le 501 (cadeau) ne fonctionnent plus du tout sur aucune des Applis de prises de notes (et j'en ai 6).
Plus du tout, ça veut dire: Aucune trace dans quelque position que ce soit ! et que ce soit directement sur la page ou bien en utilisant la loupe.
Ces 2 stylets ne fonctionnent pas non plus avec les Applis de dessin.

Quand j'écris que DAGI ne répond pas ça veut dire que sur les 3 mails que j'avais envoyé à "Jamie" elle n'avait répondu à aucun (donc même pas donné de conseils ou autre piste)

C'est à mon dernier mail (un peu sec et menaçant) qu'elle a répondu en s'excusant et me demandant de renvoyer les stylets pour expertise: ce que j'ai fait.

Maintenant j'attends le retour de cette expertise.


----------



## Ealdu (16 Septembre 2012)

Je partage ton indignation !D'ailleurs si je me souviens bien il y avait d'autre personne mécontente sur les stylets Dagi dans un autre topic.
Leur "finition" laisse un peu à désirée, voir les capuchons qui ne tenaient pas sur les stylets......
Pourtant ceux sont parmi les meilleurs .... Quand ils marchent bien-sur.


Pour info, je viens de recevoir celui-ci:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hand/hand-stylus

C'est un embout gomme mais plus fin que le Bamboo. Il est très agréable et depuis une semaine il remplace avantageusement mon Dagi.Sa précision est pas mal et sa "mine" assez dure, bref j'aime. On va voir sur le temps!


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Septembre 2012)

@ Ealdu,
DAGI n'est pas bien cher et son concept est assez "malin" même si le confort d'écriture consécutif au choix d'un système à palette n'est pas au rende vous.
J'ai depuis quelques jours le Stylus Bamboo (le simple) et, pour le moment, j'en suis bien plus satisfait que des DAGI. (bien que la non protection et la mollesse de la mine me posent problème )
Je viens de visionner la vidéo de ton nouveau stylet et je suis assez "emballé" la mine rétractable est un plus non négligeable ! Il faut espérer que cette mine sera assez solide et ne se dégradera pas trop vite (celle du bamboo est assez fragile)
Comment peut on se le procurer, et à quel prix ?
Merci de tes retours d'expérience.


----------



## Ealdu (16 Septembre 2012)

Je l'ai commandé il y a plusieurs mois déjà et à un prix moindre... Kickstarter oblige!Voici ce que j'ai trouvé dans les commentaires:http://handstylus.com/

C'est le site ou on peux les commander maintenant. Il est dans la moyenne de prix des stylets: une trentaine de dollars mais le port est cher.


Je suis très contente de ce stylet comme je le disais précédemment.
J'utilisais le Dagi pour écrire et le bamboo pour surligner ou dessiner. Avec celui-ci je peux tout faire. Je reproche essentiellement au bamboo sa grosseur de mine et donc son manque de précision pour écrire, la gomme restant plus agréable que la palette de Dagi.


Le handstylus est très agréable car il a une mine légèrement plus dure que le bamboo et la pointe rétractable protégé bien la gomme.
Je l'ai pris avec des embouts de rechange (moins chères que les bamboo et dans une boite en métal en plus) mais je ne l'ai que depuis un semaine seulement donc pas de problème encore.... Par contre j'ai regardé comment changer la gomme et c'est très très facile.
La finition est plus grossière que le bamboo: on repose les doigts sur une partie cannelée pas trop agreable à mon goût. En fait il fait penser aux anciens critériums en metal. 
Je l'ai pris en rouge mais il est plus proche du rose...
Enfin il est dans une boite métal qui peut servir d'étui également au fond d'un sac par exemple


De tous les stylets que j'ai (Dagi, bamboo, jotpro, estylo, cregle) c'est le plus fonctionnel pour l'instant.


Voilà, si tu as d'autres questions, n'hésite pas!


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Septembre 2012)

Merci Ealdu pour toutes ces précisions.
Concernant le Bamboo la grosseur de sa pointe est en partie escamotée par la loupe des logiciels de prise de notes: Et c'est là ma quasi utilisation.
Cependant si l'on agrandi le facteur de zoom de la loupe la largeur de la pointe devient une gène !
Donc, une largeur plus fine m'intéresse: Je suis preneur d'un retour dans quelques jours et si possible sur un logiciel de prise de notes (Si tu es OK ?)
Autre avantage du handstylus: la pointe rétractable (il est inadmissible que ce bamboo n'ait pas une pointe protégée  c'est à se demander si les créateurs ont une idée réaliste de l'utilisation journalière de ces stylets ! quel manque de logique et de respect des attentes des clients )
Par contre tu laisses entendre que la qualité du handstylus est un ton en dessous de celle du bamboo: penses tu que le système de la rétractabilité résistera au temps ?
Merci encore et à bientôt.


----------



## Ealdu (17 Septembre 2012)

En ce moment je ne me sert pas intensivement des logiciels de note mais sache que je ne transporte plus que le hand stylus et que mes autres stylets ne me manquent plus du tout. Mais je te tiens au courant biensur. (j'utilise surtout Remarks et Upad, génial depuis sa dernière mise à jour!)Que ce soit en loupe ou en direct, le hs est plus agréable que le bamboo.
Sa "dureté" vient je pense de la taille plus petite de sa gomme. J'ai lu dans les commentaires de kickstarter que quelques personnes ont rajouté de la mousse dans la gomme pour encore l'affernir, à voir. J'avais essayé dans le bamboo mais je n'ai été très convaincu....


Pour sa qualité de fabrication, bien au contraire! Il est très robuste me semble-t-il. Entièrement démontable, les mines se changent facilement... C'est plutôt niveau élégance, il fait stylo des années 70, comme les critériums en métal avec des mines de 1mm que j'avais quand j'etais petite !!!
Il est simple, et ne fait pas fragile du tout, on a pas peur de le laisser sur une table, de le mettre dans un sac... Bref un stylet pour servir tous les jours.
Voilà ce que je peux en dire, je suis moi-même en recherche du stylet idéal!!!  Voici une photo avec les 2 stylets:
http://db.tt/fRrbxHyX


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour toutes ces infos et pour la photo qui permet de comparer les dimensions.
A bientôt pour d'autres retours.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Septembre 2012)

Jamie vient de m'envoyer un mail où elle m'informe qu'elle m'envoie le P501 réparé et un P504 (en remplacement du P503 qui ne se fait plus).
Elle menvoie aussi des pastilles de rechange à coller au besoin sur les "disquettes" des stylets car selon ses propres dires c'est là la cause des non fonctionnements.
Voir la manip à 1'57 sur cette vidéo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcIupysnpzM
Je vous dirai à réception ce qu'il en est.


----------



## Ealdu (21 Septembre 2012)

Cela fait "bricolage". 

Déception de la part de Dagi....  Par contre si tu peux récupérer l'usage de ton stylet.


Non vraiment je retourne vers les gommes !!!


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Octobre 2012)

Tien, je remonte ce fil car figurez vous que je n'ai encore pas reçu les stylus que Jamie m'a soit disant envoyés ! :mouais:
Ce matin je l'ai contactée par Mail et elle m'envoie une nouvelle expédition: Espérons que ça va fonctionner car je reste assez dubitatif.
Au sujet du suivi de ces expéditions (faites par la poste Thaïlandaise) savez vous comment je peux suivre le colis et où je dois le suivre si j'en ai le N° ?
Jamie me parle de le suivre sur le site de "La Poste" française mai je ne vois pas cette possibilité.
Merci et à bientôt pour la suite.


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Novembre 2012)

Eh bien voilà:
Avant hier j'ai reçu la 2eme expédition de DAGI.
Les 2 stylets remplacés à neuf + en cadeau le P204 (stylet court avec capuchon).
Donc, pour ce qui est du sens commercial, je peux dire que DAGI est correct et même très correct.
Il n'en reste pas moins que la technologie et la qualité du produit ne me donnent pas vraiment satisfaction et que je leur préfère celles du Bamboo.
D'ailleurs, DAGI devient prudent (et même reconnait ses défauts) puisqu'il livre avec les stylets des pastilles de remplacement à coller ! (Le Bamboo devrait leur emboiter le pas et livrer au moins une gomme supplémentaire !!!)

@Ealdu: Toujours contente du hand stylus ?


----------



## Ealdu (2 Novembre 2012)

Toujours très commercial chez Dagi !!!!

 @Pepeye66: oui rien à redire la gomme tient très bien. Le seul reproche, comme tous les stylets à bout gomme, il glisse moins sur l'iPad et on écrit moins vite.....


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Novembre 2012)

Ealdu a dit:


> Toujours très commercial chez Dagi !!!!
> 
> @Pepeye66: oui rien à redire la gomme tient très bien. Le seul reproche, comme tous les stylets à bout gomme, il glisse moins sur l'iPad et on écrit moins vite.....



Je prends pas mal de notes (abandonné le papier !) et j'utilise "Noteshelf": je peux t'assurer que la glisse de la gomme du bamboo sur la loupe de cette appli est un vrai plaisir !...Je pense qu'il en irait de même (peut être même mieux) avec le hand stylus que je lorgne et pour lequel je vais certainement craquer !


----------



## Ealdu (2 Novembre 2012)

Probablement, les gommes sont très proches. Peut être que le bamboo glisse légèrement mieux car sa surface est grande (trop grande pour moi!!!)

Je garde un faible pour l'écriture avec le Dagi .... Quand il fonctionne bien sur.
Mais la gomme est plus polyvalente et donc plus pratique je ne me sert plus que du hand stylus en fait, maintenant. Et son côté rétractable offre une protection de la gomme pour le transport.


----------



## Rgouby (15 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je connais également des problèmes avec mon dagi.
Il a fonctionné et maintenant plus rien!
Merci de me transmettre l'adresse dont vous disposiez pour renvoyer le produit.
Merci d'avance


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Novembre 2012)

Rgouby a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je connais également des problèmes avec mon dagi.
> Il a fonctionné et maintenant plus rien!
> Merci de me transmettre l'adresse dont vous disposiez pour renvoyer le produit.
> Merci d'avance



Je t'ai répondu en MP.


----------

